# Bestanden??



## perca fluviatilis (15. August 2008)

Moin alle zusammen,
ich habe vor kurzem einen online Sportfischereischein Test gemacht mit folgendem Ergebnis von 50 Fragen hatte ich 70% richtig.Nun meine Frage hätte ich bestanden?Ich habe das Internet durch gewült aber nichts dazu gefunden.Wer den Test machen will,hier der Link:Link


----------



## Red-Fire (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

Also normalerweise ist es so, das du 601 Fragen in 5 Kategorien lernen must, bei der Prüfung sind es 5 mal 12 Fragen, von denen du in jeder Kategorie min. 9 richtig haben musst. Du kannst also mit 4 falschen in einem Themengebiet durchfallen, mit 15 Fehlern (3 pro Gebiet) aber bestehen. Ist in Hessen jedenfalls so. Wie es in anderen Bundesländern ist, weiß ich nicht genau.
In deinem Fall kann man das nicht sagen,weil du nicht genau aufgelistet hast, wo du die Fehler gemacht hast. 

Aber die 601 Fragen hören sich schlimmer an als es ist. Mit ein bisschen Lernen und Interesse ist das kein Problem!


----------



## perca fluviatilis (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

doch,ich weiß wo ich die Fehler gemacht habe,das stand in der Statistik:


----------



## wilhelm (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

Probier mal www.Fangplatz.de aus.

Hier kannst du NRW und Niedersachsen trainieren.Dürfte aber ähnlich der Berliner fragen sein.
Ist besser weil auch die Ergebnisse angezeigt werden und ob man bestanden hätte.
Weiter kannst du geziehlt die falschen Fragen bearbeiten.

Hoffe das ich dir einen tipp geben konnte Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

Ich hab ihn grad gemacht und ich bin 13 hab mir noch nie die Fragen angeguckt oder so und hab 72% richtig :vik:

Man bin ich heute gut|supergri|supergri

Aber wär trotzdem durchgefallen, hatte in Alg. Fischkunde 7 Fehler#d#c
Aber ich hab ja noch 4 Jahre Zeit


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (17. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

2 falsch yeeeaah hab mir doch noch viel behalten obwohl meine fischerprüfung schon 8 jahre zurückliegt^^


----------



## perca fluviatilis (17. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Aber wär trotzdem durchgefallen, hatte in Alg. Fischkunde 7 Fehler#d#c
> Aber ich hab ja noch 4 Jahre Zeit



Muah ich hatte nur 4 Fehler und das in ,, spezifischer  Fischkunde,,man bin ich gut,bin aber trotzdem durchgefallen =P


----------



## perca fluviatilis (17. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) schrieb:


> 2 falsch yeeeaah hab mir doch noch viel behalten obwohl meine fischerprüfung schon 8 jahre zurückliegt^^


Na und,der Jugendschein zählt nicht.Ich meine den richtigen,den Sportfischereischein A


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (17. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> Na und,der Jugendschein zählt nicht.Ich meine den richtigen,den Sportfischereischein A




lol den mein ich auch !! ich hab meine sportfischerprüfung mit 11 gemacht und bestanden, als ich 12 wurde hab ich ihn dann ausgehändigt bekommen !!!
also den richtigen fischereischein den du evt auch machen willst!!!
nicht diesen jugendschein den man bis zum 16ten lebensjahr iwie bekommt oder so ...


----------



## perca fluviatilis (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

wohnst du in Berlin,hier darf man erst ab den vollendeten 14 Lebensjahr den A Schein machen.Du darfst zwar auch schon mit 11 in Berlin nen Schein machen das ist aber nur der Jugendschein und der gilt bis zum 14 Lebensjahr.Lass mich raten du wohnst in NRW,oder?


----------



## Zanderlui (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

meiner meinung nach bist du durchgefallen|supergri
da du eine simulationsprüfung gemaCHT hast die es gar nicht gibt!!!
es sind in der prüfung immer 60 fragen wovon du allgemein gesagt 15falsch haben darfst!!allerdings nicht zuviele schon alleine in einem themengebiet!!


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (18. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> wohnst du in Berlin,hier darf man erst ab den vollendeten 14 Lebensjahr den A Schein machen.Du darfst zwar auch schon mit 11 in Berlin nen Schein machen das ist aber nur der Jugendschein und der gilt bis zum 14 Lebensjahr.Lass mich raten du wohnst in NRW,oder?




ich wohn in hessen!!!
ich hab damals den fischereischein mit 11 gemacht und mit 12 bekommen wie gesagt , wie das heute iss weiss ich net aber damals war das so !
da waren es 600 fragen aus allgemeiner und spezifischer gesetzes gewässer usw kunde
aus jeder kategorie wurden 12 fragen gestellt und 9 musste man in jeder richtig haben um zu bestehen...


----------



## perca fluviatilis (19. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*

die Prüfung gibts doch folge doch einfach dem Link


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (19. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> die Prüfung gibts doch folge doch einfach dem Link



was will ich dann mit der prüfung ich habse ja schliesslich schon bestanden ??!!
wollt dir nur erklären...


----------



## perca fluviatilis (19. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach bist du durchgefallen|supergri
> da du eine simulationsprüfung gemaCHT hast die es gar nicht gibt!!!
> es sind in der prüfung immer 60 fragen wovon du allgemein gesagt 15falsch haben darfst!!allerdings nicht zuviele schon alleine in einem themengebiet!!



@ M@rcel89(VSA-GI.)
ich meinte den Beitrag von da oben =P
trozdem Danke für alle posts


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (20. August 2008)

*AW: Bestanden??*



perca fluviatilis schrieb:


> @ M@rcel89(VSA-GI.)
> ich meinte den Beitrag von da oben =P
> trozdem Danke für alle posts



achso :q


----------

